# Another "what to do with all those ribbons" thread



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would think the first one would be the easiest...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You are way to creative! I am packing all my ribbons in a box and sending them to you!!! I would like the first style please!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like the third one, though not a fan of the color. Here are some more ideas I posted a while ago in the showing thread...Some of these are cute ideas.

Ribbons

Jessica...What does your trophy room look like???


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Personally, I'm a big fan of ribbon quilts and throw pillows. You can opt for either the hanging quilt or the bedspread type. Some quilts incorporate rosettes - some do not. 

If you have any pretty rosettes you can create curtain tie backs with them or add them to a window valance in the corners. 

The wreath is super cute, too though. I have tons of ribbons from horse shows and making a wreath would be perfect for some of them.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, I really hope I have this problem someday !


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Oh, I really hope I have this problem someday !


You can start your wreath this weekend!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I LOVE those wall hangings, I remember when you posted those before. So pretty.

Right now everything is still in a box in the garage.  I need to come up with some sort of idea/display. I just don't know that I could bring myself to take apart the big ones and I don't usually take placing ribbons anymore. Before I just had everything pinned on a wall, with a few special ones in the living room.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm making quilt squares out of Conner's ribbons by weaving them together, but it's a lot of work and don't really want to do it again. I thought a wreath would be easier. Obviously the colors would be lots of green, with some blue, red, yellow, and white. (I don't use the non regulars).

If I can find some old nonregular ribbons I might play around with them this weekend and see what seems to work best, but I usually throw those out when I get home.

They add up so fast, I'd like to get something started now so I can try to keep up with it. We got 7 ribbons just this past weekend, so it's easy to see how you can get a big pile before you know it.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know that I could disassemble the rosettes, they are so pretty! I'm sure you have a mountain of them! I had DH put some wood up on the walls in my training building/garage to hang mine up. I also hang my win pictures and title certificates in there as well (we have a big, two sided shop, his and hers if you will--it will take YEARS to cover the walls on my side, but I'm gonna try!)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

maybe I'll go get a styrofoam wreath and a bunch of pins this weekend and start making the first style. Since they are pinned in place instead of glued on it would be easy enough to take it apart if I changed my mind.

Okay, now I'm excited, I have a project!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

For the placement rosettes I take off the center ribbon to use, toss the two side ribbons, and keep the top part in case I come up with another use for them someday. But the big HIT/HC rosettes? Uh-uh, those are staying intact!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think I may go with the wood rails on the walls with frames. I was always thinking something like that. I also need a display for MACH bars!!

Post some pictures when you start Jodie!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I'm making quilt squares out of Conner's ribbons by weaving them together, but it's a lot of work and don't really want to do it again.


You could always do mini quilted squares on a pillow form, that way it wouldn't be as much work for one thing. 

I keep the qualifying ribbons and put them in books so I always have book marks. Oh, I have walls of books, so I have a way to go before every book has a marker.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> You could always do mini quilted squares on a pillow form, that way it wouldn't be as much work for one thing.
> 
> .


But I want to make something that uses ALL the ribbons, not just some of them. That way when I retire my dog I have something to show all those ribbons on.

My wreath will look pretty pathetic for awhile because I plan on spreading the ribbons out and filling it in as he earns more. So it will take a LONG time before it actually starts to look good.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> For the placement rosettes I take off the center ribbon to use, toss the two side ribbons, and keep the top part in case I come up with another use for them someday. But the big HIT/HC rosettes? Uh-uh, those are staying intact!


How about 98+ and counting in a three big totes..LOL! I swear if I was ever looking for something to do .. I wanted to take only his HIT and HC rosettes and place them all out on a floor in a big circle or square put Titan right in the center and then get on a big ladder and take of picture of him sitting right in the middle....but it would take way to much time.:yuck:.
I have some hanging but most in a box in the closet.. Never thought I would be that.. I still remember crying and wanting to frame my very 1st HIT rosette.:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> You could always do mini quilted squares on a pillow form, that way it wouldn't be as much work for one thing.
> 
> I keep the qualifying ribbons and put them in books so I always have book marks. Oh, I have walls of books, so I have a way to go before every book has a marker.


Want some???? I would hate for some books to go naked ..


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> But I want to make something that uses ALL the ribbons, not just some of them. That way when I retire my dog I have something to show all those ribbons on.
> 
> My wreath will look pretty pathetic for awhile because I plan on spreading the ribbons out and filling it in as he earns more. So it will take a LONG time before it actually starts to look good.


I can drag the box of flat ribbons to the NOI and give them to you and then you can practice with mine..LOL!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Endeavor Labradors-Southeast Michigan



Here's something you could do with all of those rosettes...  

ETA - I just realized it couldn't have been in chronological order. *ditzmoment*










^ But this creeps me out for some reason... 


@ I hope to be able to try these ideas out sometime. So far I have six rally ribbons stuffed in my purse. I'm sure I will have to find someplace else to put them before we really get going.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Want some???? I would hate for some books to go naked ..


Sure! Send them over, I have room for all of them! I can take the rosettes from you too, if you like. I can use them for place holders ya' know? When I get my HIT/HC etc, I'll know exactly where they will fit. :


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I really like the crate cover idea from the link Laura posted, but I'm too lazy to do that (and too cheap to pay someone to do it...$200 for a SMALL crate cover? What would a GR sized crate cover cost?!)

Flip only has two titles (BN and RN), but already has 15 ribbons (not counting nonregulars). I know Conner has well over a hundred ribbons and hopefully Flip will have a longer and more consistent career than Conner so I could be looking at a really big wreath.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd like to try to make that crate cover! If I can do it, Jodie, I'll make you one for free! Anyone want to send me a cache of placement ribbons to try out? PM me if you do...If it turns out good you can have it. If it turns out bad, you lose your ribbons.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I just counted Colby and Conner's totals. Colby has 38 ribbons, Conner has 190. Not sure what I should do with Colby's.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

How many ribbons do you think you need? I have not taken ribbons in years, so I don't know how many I have, but I will start getting them again. I can also count how many I have.

WOW Jodie! That is a LOT of ribbons!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> How about 98+ and counting in a three big totes..LOL! I swear if I was ever looking for something to do .. I wanted to take only his HIT and HC rosettes and place them all out on a floor in a big circle or square put Titan right in the center and then get on a big ladder and take of picture of him sitting right in the middle....but it would take way to much time.:yuck:.
> I have some hanging but most in a box in the closet.. Never thought I would be that.. I still remember crying and wanting to frame my very 1st HIT rosette.:


That would be an AWESOME picture!

I remember that first ribbon! Actually I had the first ribbon for each dog out in the living room. Those were special!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The only ribbon that actually has a special place in the house is Conner's very first ribbon, for prenovice. It is the only nonregular ribbon I have ever kept, and the only ribbon of any kind that I have stored away in a chest where it can't be harmed.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am starting to feel really guilty for my MACH ribbons, which are in a box with the rest. Project for the weekend. THOSE need a place!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> The only ribbon that actually has a special place in the house is Conner's very first ribbon, for prenovice. It is the only nonregular ribbon I have ever kept, and the only ribbon of any kind that I have stored away in a chest where it can't be harmed.


SMILES!!!!  Those are special ribbons!

We have one non-regular ribbon, first place from team rally at the National, that was fun, that ribbon is a keeper!!! I don't think I will be taking apart any of my ribbons from the National!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

sammydog said:


> How many ribbons do you think you need? I have not taken ribbons in years, so I don't know how many I have, but I will start getting them again. I can also count how many I have.


I'll have to get a few out and take measurements of both ribbons and crate then do some goesinta's.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I will start picking up ribbons again, I guess regardless it will be nice to have to do something with some day!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I picked up a simple eyelet tool an some eyelets...put an eyelet in the top and bottom of each flat ribbon and thread them on a steel ring from staples..was easy & fast. I put Liberty's rosettes and the 'wreath' in a shadow box with a favorite photo.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love that Mary! That looks awesome!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I know a lot of people don't take ribbons home with them, but I always have because I always have had intentions of doing something with them. Those intentions don't always work out, but if nothing else I'll have a project for when I'm old and retired  But right now I'm hoping to get started on Flip's this weekend! I need to decide if I want to use his new title ribbons in there too or just his Q/placement ribbons. Maybe I'll actually work on finishing up Conner's ribbons this weekend too...

On a slightly related note, there is an OTCH exhibitor in this area whose dog is in the top 25 that cannot bring her dog back in the ring for awards because her dog goes crazy when ribbons are being handed out. Once as she was accepting ribbons her dog leapt through the air to snatch them and almost got the judge by mistake. She's been going back into the ring alone since then.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was searching websites looking for directions for making ribbon wreaths, and most websites said that the wreaths using the loop ribbons take about 360 ribbons. Flip better do a lot of Q'ing!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I would like to so something someday, so I am going to star taking them again.

Luckily for me in agility you don't get any ribbons in the ring other than your MACH. Mira has been a ribbon snatcher! Last year when we did rally I just gave her the ribbon. She did not try and snatch it from the judge though! Just from me.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> I picked up a simple eyelet tool an some eyelets...put an eyelet in the top and bottom of each flat ribbon and thread them on a steel ring from staples..was easy & fast. I put Liberty's rosettes and the 'wreath' in a shadow box with a favorite photo.


That is very nice Mary! Awesome idea!:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I was searching websites looking for directions for making ribbon wreaths, and most websites said that the wreaths using the loop ribbons take about 360 ribbons. Flip better do a lot of Q'ing!


I could see how that could easily be true if the inner diameter was more then a couple of inches...
I used a 1" ring and intended the ribbons to lay flat - I cheated a bit to have it look 'wreath-like'


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I love the idea of ribbon quilts (some are sooooo pretty) and other display pieces, but other then air fluffing..there is no easy way to keep them clean and dust-free-ish...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Like these ribbon ideas!! I have 20 years accumulation... I just threw out all of my childhood horse show rosettes, but save some ot the metal centers.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I like the ribbon ideas. All of my ribbons are in a box. The "New Title" ribbons are on a cork board in the grooming area. I have two trophies that Kailey and Jackson won sitting in my room. 

I was looking at this website that someone posted earlier (Ribbons) and it is amazing just looking at all of the wall hangings made of ribbons.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

One of my Uncles found some of my Mom's horse ribbons and set them aside for my sister and I - They are in a shadow box with newspaper clippings and photos...they are some of my most precious mementos - she looooved Patchie so much. SAVE THEM SALLY'S MOM


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> I love the idea of ribbon quilts (some are sooooo pretty) and other display pieces, but other then air fluffing..there is no easy way to keep them clean and dust-free-ish...


Which is exactly why I really like the idea of your shadow box. Where did you get it?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Shadow box and eyelet tool came from JoAnn's fabric ... it is not a pricey shadow box...the glass reflects too much glare which irritates me...but the ribbons are out of the boxes and up where I can enjoy them.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Annabels ribbons are in a shadowbox that I got from Michael's


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> The only ribbon that actually has a special place in the house is Conner's very first ribbon, for prenovice. It is the only nonregular ribbon I have ever kept, and the only ribbon of any kind that I have stored away in a chest where it can't be harmed.


Oh man, memories. With my Mocha, the only ones I have kept out are one from our very first time in the ring, a prenovice win at a match (coincidentally, also the only time I have ever won any money). And of course first Novice Q and first (and only) HIT. OH, and I have the homemade foil ribbon "honorable mention" from a class that we struggled through. I was 13 and she was a nightmare. Still means a lot to me. 

I love those quilts! Very cool. We'll have to see what kind of dog Riot ends up being. Not sure yet if he is a quilt or checkbook cover dog


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Love the shadow box... I may have to do something like that with Belle's ribbons. 

I have ribbons up the WAZOO!!!!! I have every ribbon (almost) I ever won horse showing (from age 14-40 something) and now all the dog ribbons. I did lose some horse ribbons when we had a water problem in my basement at my old house. After that they have been stored in rubbermade boxes. I CRIED throwing those memories away. 

I plan to hang the special ribbons, year end awards, Belle's National placings, but for all the others, they live in boxes. Yes I pick up every ribbon I earn I want them. I am a ribbon monger.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

So.... I'm going to guess that this is not appropriate ring attire.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> I am a ribbon monger.


I too am a ribbon monger. Is there a support group?


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Megora said:


> So.... I'm going to guess that this is not appropriate ring attire.


LOL!!! I looked at the one too. And then I thought, who the heck would wear that?? Oh yeah, dog people would wear that : Love being a part of the crazy dog world!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> I too am a ribbon monger. Is there a support group?


We can create one. LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

mlopez said:


> LOL!!! I looked at the one too. And then I thought, who the heck would wear that?? Oh yeah, dog people would wear that : Love being a part of the crazy dog world!


I don't know, I'm pretty crazy, but I think that's one even I wouldn't touch! LOL


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I just did this today. I plan to hang rosettes from it... once we win some!!

We have so many ribbons and we only started showing in April. This is just a small pile. Don't count them by $25's.... hehe. 

Gibbs says, "It ain't easy being beautiful. Yawn." Seriously though, he wanted to play with it like a frisbee. :uhoh:


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> I don't know, I'm pretty crazy, but I think that's one even I wouldn't touch! LOL



LOL!!! Meeee either! But I certainly know/have seen people who definitely would!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I just did this today. I plan to hang rosettes from it... once we win some!!
> 
> We have so many ribbons and we only started showing in April. This is just a small pile. Don't count them by $25's.... hehe.
> 
> Gibbs says, "It ain't easy being beautiful. Yawn." Seriously though, he wanted to play with it like a frisbee. :uhoh:


 
I don't mind counting the ribbons by the $25, it's the shows where I have no ribbons to show for it that I don't want to add up!

I picked up a styrofoam wreath today on my way home. The website I saw said they used a 10" wreath. I got a 14" one since the ribbons are so much wider than what they used. I don't think it's going to be big enough (hopefully, LOL). So I need to decide if I want to fill up the one that I bought and then start another when/if needed, or just go ahead and buy a bigger one now.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

If it helps... my wreath has a 12 inch diameter. I used 21 ribbons to cover it. Two of which were sweepstakes ribbons that are a little wider that the others.


----------

